# is she dying or gettin laid?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well one of my oldest amano shrimpies is sittin there still on a leaf, legs and head still moving though, and males are jumping all over her. Im not sure if this is their breeding behaviour as theres a male standing on her back and they both are very still. 2 other males keep trying to harass her aswell. I wouldn't be concerned normally but i noticed this 4 hours ago and its still goin on.

She's about 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Getting laid. The male shrimps go crazy when a female is ready to lay eggs (they climb all over her). Are you going to try and breed them?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

nah, i don't have a hope in hell breeding amanos lol. if they live they live, otherwise its just more food for my tank. The tank they're in isn't the best conditions to breed amano shrimp, but theres definately plenty of hiding places to hide from the fish. At the moment i don't even know if cherry shrimp will be able to survive more than a couple generations as i have a couple fish that'll pick off the really small ones now and then. Luckily the tiny ones hide in the glosso where the tetra's don't bother going


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Well amano larvae need salt water (or brackish water), and when they are born they are SUPER tiny (you can barely see them)... so not even fish food!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i know about the brakish needs  i just got no spare tanks or aquarium salts to even bother trying


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah..i dun bother worrying about the breeding of amanos...like the others are saying..brackish water needs and all. might as well just buy some more shrimps from our sponsors..lol. and can't do RCS anymore...cuz amanos will eat the eggs/babies..and the fishes might munch on the adults and babies. about the behavior of the shrimp in question..yah..maybe spawning ahaha..the males are rowdy..like on ecstasy when the females are ready to reproduce.


----------

